# LEANMAXING GUIDE - FOR FACE



## Deleted member 14138 (Jun 27, 2021)

This is gonna be long so skip to the numbers if you don't have time to read this entire thing.

I said I was going to lean max, and now I did. Here are the results. Yeah yeah I know I tweaked some lighting and angles here and there, but if you look at both lit corners of my cheeks, there's a noticeable difference. Which is more cheekbone definition from fat loss. You can see that it looks like someone cut off a piece of my face off. Right around the cheekbone and maxilla area. About half an inch below the eye area, you see it, do you? Yes. Right there. I did not photoshop that. There is no photo shop in the picture. Just good old fashioned results. Since ive gotten a little bit of results with this I wanted to give you some tips. Ok time for the tips here they are:

1. The number one way to improve facial aesthetics outside of surgery is body fat loss. I do not care what your weight and height is. Gym maxxers and health maxxers, this is not the post for you. Even if you are 5'9" and 150 pounds, if you have a fat face, YOU NEED TO LOSE SOME DAMN WEIGHT. YEAH YOU HAVE 6 PACK ABS BUT YOUR FACE LOOKS LIKE A FUCKIN BABY. According to Mike Israetell the bodybuilder, there is a 5-10 pound lee way when it comes to BMI in both directions. So you need to be between 18-25 BMI instead of 18.5-24.9. Back to the 150 lb guy example, maybe you are better at 120. Just an idea. 

2. After you lose fat, you must exercise the face to enhance what's already there. Much like getting abs. Although its probably not going to add real results, it can give your face a muscle pump during the day which gives off the illusion of a more aesthetic face. Best routine is high rep chewing and sucking exercises. 3 times per week. 3 x 10 rep scheme. Also, any of the brand name chewing fitness equipment - jawsersize and the other one forgot what its called can work too. 

3. This one is up in the air. Because the research is not clear. But for more OCD people read this tip - ok so, when it comes to sodium levels, you need to keep them in check. 2300 mg seems to be the limit for most so if you're too lazy to do research just go with that. but some people have different experiences. and the anecdotal research is very much divided. I myself tend to have an upper limit of around 3500 - sometimes 5000 - before I start to retain water. Greg Doucette eats up to 7000 mg. But I know that some people are more sensitive to salt like women and black people. Bottom line - just test out different levels to see what affects you - start at 2300 mg per day, go from there. 

4. Get a spray tan. I have a spray tan in the second photo. This is actually one of the top things to do for facial aesthetics because it makes you look leaner instantly. This is why bodybuilders use it. The way light reflects off a dark surface is different then a lighter surface. When you are pale, the light tends to make you look more baby faced even if you aren't because you can't see the contours in your face as good. With a tan, the light doesn't hide the definition in your face. So get a spray tan, not a real one because it will give you wrinkles. Unless of course you are a Mexican or black. 

5. Have a baseline of "ok" genetics. If you are someone like black ops cel, this guide is not really going to help you. if that's the case, surgery max. For example I have a small percentage of Native American in my genes from my grandmother so I can get some of the cheekbone definition and use it to my advantage. But I have flaws in other places like my chin and eyes given to me by my dads genes that can never be fixed without surgery. But I enhanced that strength that I had and it made my face look a lot better without improving other things. 

I am obviously no expert in lean maxing, but I have gotten SOME results doing it. And more importantly, ive gotten REALISTIC results that give people actual expectations. Look, if this was a magic trick, we wouldn't be here and wed all look like Astrosky, but were not Astrosky, were not the curry cel from the other month who got results lean maxing, were not David Laid, or Jeff Seed. We are real fuckin people. A lot of us are in fact ugly. But we have to make the most of our ugliness. Maybe a guy who's a 1 on the looks scale can go to a 1.5 with lean maxing. He's still fucked, but maybe he gets a small raise at work for losing weight or something like that. His life is still better than it was before. Same goes for anyone else out there.

Side notes:

1. Some key features you want to get with lean maxing the face are: cheekbone definition, hollow cheeks, jawline, and maxilla definition. Those are the meat and potato's of facial fitness. If you get down to as lean as possible, Like 1 percent body fat and still don't have these things, it may be that you are just not built well bone wise. Then its time to surgery max.

2. Bonus tip - not really lean maxing related - colored contacts can add to your facial SMV, if all other things are optimized. As we know blue and green eyes tend to be the top tier colors, and its not hard to find that color of contacts. Try those out.

3. There has been some research done by James Nestor to suggest that what we eat, and how we breath impacts the aesthetic of the face. His theory is that the Western Diet of soft foods and mouth breathing has caused Americans to have recessed jaws and faces. I personally agree. I have noticed that ever since ive been mewing, my face looks a lot better than it did when I was a teenager despite what body fat level im at. I know some people here have sleep apnea, I do as well. Its improved with mewing. I also have been taping my mouth at night which helps too. Not just with sleep, but facial aesthetics too. 

4. https://www.quora.com/Why-does-my-upper-lip-becomes-thin-and-curves-upward-when-I-smile This article is on the topic of lip aesthetics. Apparently some people have overly active lip muscles that flex when they smile, giving them a strange look when they smile. I personally notice this when I notice I look uglier on Facebook. Why? I am always smiling. And my lips look too thin when I do. You can fix this with lip muscle relaxants injected in your lips. Or by just mouth smiling or not smiling at all. 

If there's nothing else you take away from this - just know the best way to lean max for the face is to lose weight.


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jun 27, 2021)

you desperately need a wider neck


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2021)

3 months of HRT before and after pic at the bottom.


----------



## Rift (Jun 27, 2021)

Back to sand crabs dumb nigger


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jun 27, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> 3 months of HRT before and after pic at the bott





Idfkbruh said:


> you desperately need a wider neck


I may be doing creatine but that's as far as I will go. I don't have the time, money, or drama tolerance to deal with HRT or anything like that if shit goes haywire and I have weird side effects or a bad reaction. Im very conservative economic wise, and my insurance won't cover that. They didn't cover my broken wrist the other year. Also, I have sleep apnea and getting a bigger neck will fuck that up. Right now im building satellite cells in my neck with rep training so the muscle won't come till a couple months from now. I have had some more sleep apnea flair ups recently and can't tell if its from neck training. So for now, im taking it slow.


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Jun 27, 2021)

tbh leanmaxxing is diminishing returns for ppl who lack bones


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Jul 1, 2021)

No offence dude but u still look like shit. Jfl at ur neck bro train that shit asap


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jul 1, 2021)

N1666 said:


> No offence dude but u still look like shit. Jfl at ur neck bro train that shit asap


Some people claim that I am a true cel. Although im not due to my dating experience. But looks wise I would say im close.


----------



## ugly-but-optimistic (Jul 1, 2021)

why focus on lean max on your face ? it's already thin bro


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jul 1, 2021)

ugly-but-optimistic said:


> why focus on lean max on your face ? it's already thin bro


It is but there are fine details that look better when its thinner.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jul 1, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1203883


Yeah I know. RuneScape is my drug of choice.


----------



## Yellowskies (Jul 1, 2021)

”Although its probably not going to add real results, it can give your face a muscle pump during the day which gives off the illusion of a more aesthetic face. Best routine is high rep chewing and sucking exercises.”

Can you believe this fella, this is hella cope. Your face is your face man.


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Jul 2, 2021)

John wick is gonna kill 3 men in a bar with your neck jfl


----------



## Nation (Jul 2, 2021)

Last summer I was 170 lbs at 8% bf with veins on abs (5'10").
Well; my face was still bloated.

Round face = say goodbye to facial definition


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 2, 2021)

You guys literally do everything to avoid doing facial exercises


----------



## grimy (Jul 3, 2021)

Just drink overload potion to lose the bloat


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jul 3, 2021)

grimy said:


> Just drink overload potion to lose the bloat


Forgot to add that caffeine works very effectively for facial debloat. Actually almost as good as losing actual body fat.


----------



## chadley (Aug 12, 2021)

What bf percentage are you in the before and after


----------



## ETO (Aug 12, 2021)

If your face looks like a babies losing weight isn't gonna help unless ur actually obese. caloric restriction significantly decreases androgens while raising stress hormones like cortisol which promote fat storage especially in the cheeks and belly fat.


----------



## redfacccee (Aug 31, 2021)

WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOUR FACE!


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

redfacccee said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOUR FACE!


He took estrogen.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 31, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> This is gonna be long so skip to the numbers if you don't have time to read this entire thing.
> 
> I said I was going to lean max, and now I did. Here are the results. Yeah yeah I know I tweaked some lighting and angles here and there, but if you look at both lit corners of my cheeks, there's a noticeable difference. Which is more cheekbone definition from fat loss. You can see that it looks like someone cut off a piece of my face off. Right around the cheekbone and maxilla area. About half an inch below the eye area, you see it, do you? Yes. Right there. I did not photoshop that. There is no photo shop in the picture. Just good old fashioned results. Since ive gotten a little bit of results with this I wanted to give you some tips. Ok time for the tips here they are:
> 
> ...


fuuck man put some weight on. you look like a gay crackhead


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 31, 2021)

i prefer pic on the left tbh. also dont do creatine. it increases chance of balding by like 50%


----------



## Deleted member 14528 (Aug 31, 2021)

rrrrrr8526 said:


> tbh leanmaxxing is diminishing returns for ppl who lack bones


For real


----------



## Deleted member 14528 (Aug 31, 2021)

Looking like you can defend yourself if some guy started verbally assaulting you is way more attractive then being 120lbs child weight


----------



## Yellowskies (Sep 29, 2021)

Zerox said:


> Looking like you can defend yourself if some guy started verbally assaulting you is way more attractive then being 120lbs child weight



but adding 0,2 kg of muscle with 2 kg of fat is not exactly making you look more commanding either

a lean face is masculine and threathening


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Sep 30, 2021)

Yellowskies said:


> but adding 0,2 kg of muscle with 2 kg of fat is not exactly making you look more commanding either
> 
> a lean face is masculine and threathening


There's a middle ground. As I think I have made a scientific breakthrough by digging through the trenches in the past 3 months. I added 4 pounds recently, and my face still has that pop in the cheekbones. It's about a list of about 100 things ive done and it seems to work, although the objective evidence is not yet confirmed. I can PM you the results, no more posts from me because it'll get flagged as harassment as I have a bad reputation on here.


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Sep 30, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> There's a middle ground. As I think I have made a scientific breakthrough by digging through the trenches in the past 3 months. I added 4 pounds recently, and my face still has that pop in the cheekbones. It's about a list of about 100 things ive done and it seems to work, although the objective evidence is not yet confirmed. I can PM you the results, no more posts from me because it'll get flagged as harassment as I have a bad reputation on here.



you need to add lean muscle now thats the last step in having your true genetic potential


----------



## Yellowskies (Sep 30, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> There's a middle ground. As I think I have made a scientific breakthrough by digging through the trenches in the past 3 months. I added 4 pounds recently, and my face still has that pop in the cheekbones. It's about a list of about 100 things ive done and it seems to work, although the objective evidence is not yet confirmed. I can PM you the results, no more posts from me because it'll get flagged as harassment as I have a bad reputation on here.



pm me, I’d be interested to hear your theory here. 

I think the closest a natural can get is max everything (sleep, food choice, workouts) plus nutrient timing/fasting protocol to gain minimal fat

but basically it’s maintaining more than gaining. Minimal gains.


----------



## nastynas (Sep 30, 2021)

5lb fat loss trans


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 8, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> 1. The number one way to improve facial aesthetics outside of surgery is body fat loss. I do not care what your weight and height is.





runescapeaddict1996 said:


> If there's nothing else you take away from this - just know the best way to lean max for the face is to lose weight.


i have literally gone down to 77lbs what do you want to kill me ?

inb4 ''boneless'' i literally have cavill jaw but bloated to death and beyond


----------



## Nation (Nov 28, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i have literally gone down to 77lbs what do you want to kill me ?
> 
> inb4 ''boneless'' i literally have cavill jaw but bloated to death and beyond


Bloated masseters maybe?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 28, 2021)

Nation said:


> Bloated masseters maybe?


Dunno


----------



## JamesHowlett (Nov 28, 2021)

rrrrrr8526 said:


> tbh leanmaxxing is diminishing returns for ppl who lack bones


This is such a meme, EVERYONE looks better with a leaner face. The wider your face bones are, the leaner you can afford to be. A fat face with shit bones is worse than a lean face with shit bones.


----------

